# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  دانلود نرم افزار کریستال ریپورت 10

## Rm4469923443

با سلام
من یک برنامه قبلا نوشته بودم که گزارشاتش با کریستال ریپورت 10 کار می کرده ممنون میشم یک نفر فایل نصبی کریستال ریپورت 10 را برام بذاره

----------

